

My experience in a flotation tank - kul
http://kulveer.co.uk/2011/06/15/my-experience-in-a-flotation-tank/

======
Alex3917
"The first surreal sensations I had were that I was moving around in the tank,
floating right to left, left to right, until I realised I was completely
stationary"

When I did it the tank operator told me this happens because there are certain
chemicals being released from your adrenal system, and that the direction you
feel like you're spinning corresponds to the chemical being released. Not sure
if that particular claim is true or not, but apparently there is a reasonably
large body of academic research into the physiological effects/benefits of
floating.

Also, Joe Rogan's video on the tank is a must watch:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeqmKwsvM58>

~~~
kul
interesting - I definitely felt like I was floating to the left the most

------
swah
Anyone else had the strange experience when you wake in the middle of a night
AND there is a power outage?

No blinking leds, no street lights: takes a few seconds to understand what is
going on.

------
jordanb
Not knowing if your eyes are open or closed is very strange. I experienced
that once while splunking.

We sat in a cavern for a while with all of our flashlights off. At first you
expect your eyes to start adjusting, then you realize that they aren't going
to and you start to think that they're closed. After a while you quit caring
what state they're in as it doesn't do any good. It's a very peaceful, almost
serene feeling to (temporarily) have the information feed from major sensory
organs cut off like that.

~~~
kennu
I've experienced the same when my bathroom light bulb goes out.

